# Smoking Meat...How many use foil?



## htc

Hi, When my brother found out I was smoking meats, he reminded me to make sure to wrap the meat in foil for a couple of hours during the cooking process. When I search on the net, half the links mention foil, the other half don't.

Just wondering, how many of you out there wrap your meat in foil? Any kind of meat...


----------



## AllenOK

I use foil when I smoke a pork butt.  I cheat, and cook the pork half the time, about 4 - 5 hours, in the smoker uncovered.  Then, I wrap the pork in plastic wrap, then in foil, and finish it for another 4 hours in a 250 degree F oven.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

AllenMI said:
			
		

> I use foil when I smoke a pork butt. I cheat, and cook the pork half the time, about 4 - 5 hours, in the smoker uncovered. Then, I wrap the pork in plastic wrap, then in foil, and finish it for another 4 hours in a 250 degree F oven.


 
Gasp!  Heritic.  You are steaming that smoke butt.  That is not barbecue.  What are you thinking!  I'm going to find Rainee (who hasn't posted in a while now), and send her over with a very long pair of tongs (all the better to pinch with), and a mop-sauce soaked mop (to wash behind your ears with).

There, now that that's out of my system, The dual method you describe is a great way to get melt-in-your-mouth tender meat, with a great smoky flavor.  I'm personally a purest, and am trying to perfect my technique on the Webber.  My turkeys are perfect.  My pork roasts are great.  But my tougher beef cuts still come out a bit tough.  Not as tough as my Mother used to cook, but not as nice as I'd like either.  And yes, I cut thinly accross the grain.

But that's just me.  I'm stubborn, and need to discover how to get things just right on the grill, albeit by my own techniques.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## texasgirl

We wrap our briskets in foil until they have about 30 minutes left and then we pull the foil back away to get the smoke into the meat.

We tried them without the foil and they were dry and tough. With the foil, it kept the juices boiling around it and kept it from drying out and kept it moist and falling apart.


----------



## mudbug

Don't think HH has ever used foil on our hunks o'meat


----------



## htc

Sounds as mixed as the searches I've done on this. When I first got my smoker, and did initial research on the web, I never heard of the foil method. Then my bro mentioned it and I searched again. Again, half and half. So far I have not used foil and don't think it's turned out that bad.


----------



## Constance

Kim always wraps his pork loins in foil for the last couple of hours. It does steam them, but there are certain cuts of meat that need that. It sure makes them more tender. The other things he smokes (pork butts, turkey, etc) are covered with foil after he brings them in, and allowed to stand for an hour or so. 

We have never tried a brisket, but that is on our list of things things to do, and we will follow your method, Texasgirl. If you don't mind to share your recipe, perhaps you could post it in a new thread. Please?


----------



## Michael in FtW

Perfect BBQ is a lifelong quest for perfection ... and it takes more than once to learn how your smoker/grill works.  

Using a Brinkmann like you have HCT I use the plastic wrap and foil method, too. First I smoke the meat (an hour or so for ribs, 2-3 for briskett depending on how thick it is) then wrap in plastic wrap and foil. It is now flavored and should have developed a smoke ring. It can then go back on the grill or into a slow oven (about 250-F) - doesn't make any difference since the meat has already been flavored and you are now just finishing the cooking.


----------



## jap1148

DH always wraps his smoked meat in foil for an hour or so depending on the cut...but like it's been said, it is such an individual preference and I think you could go to a BBQ competition and start a riot with the differing opinions!  My thought is this, if you like the way it turns out wrapped, unwrapped...then it's all good!


----------



## Bam!!

Hi

As for the wrapped vs non wrapped. I would say that for me and after watching many competitions on tv, I have adopted halh/half.

I start with the smoke indirect heat and finish with wrap.

For a brisket however I do not wrap cause I like mopping my beast every 30 minutes.

I then steam it at the end in a gas barbeque with boiling hot water. No the beef is not in the water  

Regards,

Steve

Bye!


----------



## Paymaster

I have an offset smoker(Charbroil Brand) and use it pretty regularly.
For ribs I use the 3-2-1 method, for Butts and Briskets I foil after 3-4 hours in the smoke and leave it in the foil until finished. I am a big believer in apple juice in my foil. I add apple pieces and apple juice in with the meat when I foil.  I use oak wood and hickory chucks for smoking.


----------



## skilletlicker

The combination method nearly everybody's describing makes perfect sense to me for something like a pork butt and if you substitute the word braising for Goodweed's word choice, steaming, it doesn't sound so funny.


----------



## mudbug

HH always puts a pan of liquid with stuff in it right down in the smoker somewhere - maybe this is why he doesn't use foil.

The liquid and the stuff change with every smoking session - water, beer, wine, soy sauce, etc.; apples, seasonings, onions - you name it.  

Haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## rickell

*depends on the cut of meat*

pork butt dry rub smoke at least 6 hrs depending on how big the butt is no foil.

pork roast dry rub, wrap in bacon set on foil 4-6 hrs depending on the 
size.

baby back ribs dry rub brown sugur is a must in the rub.   smoke 1 hr
then baste with a mixture of reduced apple juice and melted butter in the oven covered with foil for 30mins 275, then a bit more of brown sugur and
bar-b-que sauce and on a low heat grill to get sticky and yummy.  sound time consuming but they are to die for.

brisket dry rub smoke of 10 hrs then wrap in foil in 210 oven for 3 more hrs
wonderful.

whole chicken dry rub  onion or apple in cavity smoke 6 hrs no foil same with turkey breast. another good recipe it to injected cajun marinades

as allways let the meat rest before slicing 

fish salmon a bit of seafood rub 5 hrs no foil

love to smoke


----------



## DGriffin

*Foiled rubbed meat and pre cooked before smoking*

Tough meats: I rub the meat, foil and pre cook (bake) at 300 F for about 20 minutes per pound but never less than 1 hour and seldom longer than 2 1/2 hours. I then refrigerate over night. ... I have heard cold meat takes smoke better. Re-rub before smoking. Smoke @ 175 to 200 F for 15 minutes per pound. Mop twice the last hour but don't touch the last 30 minutes.


While I am as dense at the wood I use, I would still love to get comments back about how I can get tender meat, minimize the time and still taste good.


----------



## Poppinfresh

Depends on the meat for me.  Ribs and Boston Butts?  Absolutely NOT.

But my brisket?  I go unfoiled for the first few hours, but put it in foil once I start mopping it because I like to pour a good bit of the mop into the foil and wrap it all up so that the brisket can get even more of the flavor in.


----------



## exactly150

I smoke often and have never used foil.  I believe that the smoky flavor can't really penetrate that well if it's wrapped, correct?


----------



## Gretchen

Wrapping pork butts in foil just robs you of any of the nice crusty brown parts--some of the best part.
Pork loin is too lean for making BBQ and probably the foil would help steam it and make it tender.
Wrapping in plastic wrap?  Why?
Foil is often used for finishing briskets because they need the steaming/moisture to make them less dry.
Doing half time on a smoker and half time/finishing in the oven is a pretty good method--less tending the fire, you don't want a whole 8 hours of smoke (at least I don't), and the temperature can be controlled. The most important part of cooking pork BBQ--low temp, long time.


----------



## sirsmokesalot

*Me too...depends on the cut of meat*

With ribs, poultry, and pork loin - no. A couple of qualifiers, though. With ribs, I will sometimes lay them on foil to keep them from losing juice. And with poultry, I'll normally use some water (make a foil "cup") so that the skin doesn't end up tough and dry.  With these, I haven't found the need to wrap.

With brisket, pork shoulder, and chuck - yes. I'll smoke at 225-250 uncovered until 175 internal, then cover until 195-200 and let it rest covered for at least an hour. That way, you still get a great smoky taste without drying the meat.

Just a personal preference.


----------



## eatsOats

I never use foil on the meat.  I take my pork butts to 190F, wrap tightly and foil, and let it rest on a towl in an ice chest for an hour.  They are the most tender pork I've ever eaten.


----------



## cajun_1

For Picnic Shoulders & Pork Butts, I foil at 165* with a little apple juice. At 195*, I double wrap in tin foil and put in a cooler for about 2 hrs.


----------

